# Chip and dip bowl



## gridlockd (Apr 18, 2012)

I just finished this one tonight, I am pretty happy with it, although during sanding a knot came flying out and went across the room, hence the hole in the bottom. my wife says it adds character, but the grain on this had enough of that already i think. This is maple from a tree my buddy cut down in his M-I-L's yard. I have quite a bit of this maple still in log form, no clue if it's as figured as this was.
[attachment=4432][attachment=4433][attachment=4434]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2012)

That's cool! I love the color and the figure in that piece... Nice job!:clapping:

How big is it?


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 19, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I love the color and the figure in that piece... Nice job!:clapping:
> 
> How big is it?



Thanks, it's about 10" x about 2" deep.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2012)

love the color on this. maple is a nice turning wood. this is next on my to do list. thanks for the inspiration


----------



## drycreek (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful piece! Great job!


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind remarks. So what would all of you call this maple? with the exception of the one spot on the side, I dont think it's considered spalted. So what then? my experience with maple is that it is generally of the lighter coloration.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't call it anything but pretty. You did an excellent job!


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> Thanks all for the kind remarks. So what would all of you call this maple? with the exception of the one spot on the side, I dont think it's considered spalted. So what then? my experience with maple is that it is generally of the lighter coloration.



could be an early stage of spalt. can you post pics of the logs. if there is any kind of fungus on it it would be a sign!


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 20, 2012)

brown down said:


> could be an early stage of spalt. can you post pics of the logs. if there is any kind of fungus on it it would be a sign!



when i got the wood, it was dripping wet, i turned a small bowl to rough out and literally it was slinging moisture at me. I AS2'ed the ends of all the logs and there is what looks like mold under the AS. will that cause a spalt if left alone? if so, how long should i leave it sit before trying to cut some blanks from it? and yes, I'll get some pics this AM.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking nice! I will leave the questions to the pro's


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > could be an early stage of spalt. can you post pics of the logs. if there is any kind of fungus on it it would be a sign!
> ...



how long was the log laying? where was the log laying is the major part. usually from what i have run into, spalted wood isn't dripping wet, but you may have an early stage of that! a pic of the bark would be great. spalt occurs in areas that are wet, like around a swamp or anywhere where there is a lot of moisture. if you start seeing shrooms or other types of fungus on the outer part of the wood than its starting to spalt.
does this look familiar?
[attachment=4504][attachment=4505]


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 20, 2012)

brown down said:


> how long was the log laying? where was the log laying is the major part. usually from what i have run into, spalted wood isn't dripping wet, but you may have an early stage of that! a pic of the bark would be great. spalt occurs in areas that are wet, like around a swamp or anywhere where there is a lot of moisture. if you start seeing shrooms or other types of fungus on the outer part of the wood than its starting to spalt.
> does this look familiar?



nothing like that, the bark still looks almost like it did on the tree. here's the endgrain with what looks like mold spots under the anchorseal. 
[attachment=4545][attachment=4546]


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

hmmm i don't know:dash2:. if you have a decent stash of this stuff, you could cut the anchor seal off and put the cut side down on leaves or rotted material and see what happens. it does take a little bit of time. you may have just had a gnarly grain pattern, either way awesome work


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 22, 2012)

brown down said:


> hmmm i don't know:dash2:. if you have a decent stash of this stuff, you could cut the anchor seal off and put the cut side down on leaves or rotted material and see what happens. it does take a little bit of time. you may have just had a gnarly grain pattern, either way awesome work



could be just unusual coloring. thanks for the help though!


----------

